# Still have COVID what do I do?



## Madridista01 (Dec 11, 2020)

So around thanksgiving, I was awfully sick. I was coughing, had congestion, had chills, fever etc. I talked to my doctor and he told me to quarantine as I might have COVID and I couldn’t get tested at the time because I had no form of transportation and out of fear I could spread my sickness to anyone who took me as I do not drive . I spoke to the Target Leave and Benefits team and they told me I could take an LOA as my doctor ordered me to quarantine. Fast forward to now, I’m supposed to come back to work tomorrow but my HR told me I need documentation stating I am negative of COVID. I took the test yesterday and got my results today and it came out as positive. I am confused on what to do now. Do I have to take another LOA? My Symptoms have mostly gone away so I don’t know if I can return as I can possibly not be contagious. What do I do now?


----------



## Plummie78 (Dec 11, 2020)

Call leave and benefits tell them you have tested positive for covid. You have to upload your test results to them. After that call your hr and tell them your results. You will have 14 days of paid leave. Make sure to get tested again when you get close to your return date and hopefully it will be negative.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 11, 2020)

Which test did you get? If you got the rapid test, doesn’t that just test for antibodies? If that’s correct, then you could potentially test positive for the rest of your life with that particular test.

I think you need to get the viral test, which takes a few days.


----------



## Madridista01 (Dec 11, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Which test did you get? If you got the rapid test, doesn’t that just test for antibodies? If that’s correct, then you could potentially test positive for the rest of your life with that particular test.
> 
> I think you need to get the viral test, which takes a few days.


I took the viral test


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 11, 2020)

Madridista01 said:


> I took the viral test


I guess just keep taking tests until you are negative. Definitely keep talking to your store to make sure you're doing everything right, and make sure you get 2 weeks paid time off when all of this is through, as @Plummie78 said.


----------

